# help! are vizsla's okay for allergy sufferers?



## Emilija (May 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

i am new here this is my first time posting..

My partner and i have been thinking about getting a dog for a while now, and we have fallen in love with Vizsla's.
Most weekends we go to dog parks to see what kind of dog would suit us the best, and we have come across a few Vizsla's that have taken my heart away.
However i have an allergy to dogs and i've read soooooooo many mixed reviews about them.

i grew up with schnoodles dog and never had an issue so im wondering if it will be the same with a Vizsla...?

Please help, i want to make a decision soon, because i just want a wiggy butt around the house! haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas are not hypoallergenic, they just shedd less than most breeds.
A good many breeders ask, if anyone in the household has allergies. I'm guessing they have a reason to put that on their questionnaire.
I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but it's better than getting a puppy you can't keep.


----------

